# How I clean Reloading Die Sets



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

How I clean Dies that's been effective. I've been doing this for some time.
Thought I'd share how I clean Dies.

Well I decided to do something different, before I reloaded with my new Dies.
I decide it was time I learned how to clean my new set of Dies. 
Did some reading (Al varmint, Redding, and AR15.com) about taking care of Dies.
Also read Die instructions, the manufactures tell you to clean the new Dies.

I wanted to use Flitz paste but didn't come up with any. So, I said what the heck, 
I'll try Turtle rubbing compound (clear coat stuff) and car wax (after polishing) 
that stuff was on hand here at home.

First I wiped the interior of the Die with Goof Off and many Qtips (a guy can
use Hoppe #9, or WD40, or CLP, or just oil, you get the point)

Second, I chucked a .410 cleaning mop into my drill (what ever fits snuggly, in
what ever Die you have). Then pulled the trigger and pushed it into the rubbing
compound.

Third, I carefully insert the mop into the Full Length Die. (DO NOT let any
metal portion of the mop or drill chuck run into the Die)
I let the mop rotate for about 1-min (running mop in reverse once in a while),

Fourth, I inspected and wiped out the interior of the Die with Qtip's.
I puff up the mop with a nail tip (while running it back and forth while drill is turning).

Fifth, this time dumped some liquid wax on the mop, I went another round, polished
some more, set it off to the side to dry.
The FL Dies are very hard (maybe 65 Rock.) so in no way will you remove metal 
enough to change dimensions, with the mild waxes I used.

Sixth, I did the same thing to the Bullet Seating Die.

I polished everything up with Qtips and a rag. Man, the inside of the die 
was nice, shiny and now more resisted to rust.

I re-assembled the Dies. Wipe them down with some type of oil to protect against
rust, maybe even wax the outside too.

This cleaning process I have been using, I believe this helps prevent stuck
cartridges in the Sizing Die.

A while back I had a 223 Die set that was scratching the case. Upon further
investigation I could see minute pieces of brass if I held the die just right in the
sun light (how they got there is beyond me, I only size clean cases).
Sizing Dies are so hard, that I carefully burnished/scraped the brass out.

Pistol Bullet Seating Dies need more cleaning if using Lead/wax lubed bands bullets.

I use the wax treatment when I believe it is necessary. So now I clean Dies often,
now that I'm set up for it.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Sticking them in the dishwaser works great, just do it when your wife isn't home...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> A while back I had a 223 Die set that was scratching the case. Upon further
> investigation I could see minute pieces of brass if I held the die just right in the
> sun light (how they got there is beyond me, I only size clean cases).
> Sizing Dies are so hard, that I carefully burnished/scraped the brass out.


I had that happen to many of my dies when I used spray on lubricant to size. I used a felt pad on my Dremel tool and Simichrome paste polish to get it out. Use a pad when lubricating. One day Robert Langager posted somewhere on here (no I think it was a PM) about needing to get some sizing wax. I had never used wax, but was intrigued. Since then I have tried three brands of sizing wax. I like the brand Imperial. It's harder and goes a long ways. You just rub your fingers in it about every third round. Roll the case between your thumb and index finger, slide them a bit, on the way to the press and that's all it takes. I can size nearly as fast as with a spray on lubricant, but I have never had a stuck case, I have never dented a case because of to much lubricant, and I have no more brass inside my sizing die. After loading for 50 years I learned something new, and I'll never go back. Thanks Robert.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i clean mine with brake cleaner. does a great job,easy and cheap


----------



## Aznative (Apr 6, 2009)

bearhunter said:


> i clean mine with brake cleaner. does a great job,easy and cheap


I do the same thing with a blast of compressed air to dry'em out. In AZs climate, rust isn't a concern.


----------

